# Original Hoke -Jewel Torch ?



## modtheworld44 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hey Yall

I was just curious what a decent price would be for a brand new one with kit of 7 tips.I found some one local that carries them for under $100.00.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 19, 2015)

What's included? Does it come with hoses, valves, gauges, etc., or is it just the torch head and tips?

Dave


----------



## modtheworld44 (Oct 19, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> What's included? Does it come with hoses, valves, gauges, etc., or is it just the torch head and tips?
> 
> Dave



FrugalRefiner

The torch is $59.95 and kit is $24.65 no hoses or regulator(which I already have anyways),so is this good or bad being brand new.The extra replacement tips are $2.30-$7.70 a piece depending on tip number.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2015)

What are you trying to use it for?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Oct 19, 2015)

Palladium said:


> What are you trying to use it for?



Palladium

I'm going to use it to melt my gold and silver.So is that a good or bad price?Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2015)

Is this one of those little jewelers torches meant for jewelry? How much gold and silver are you trying to melt at once?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Oct 19, 2015)

Palladium said:


> Is this one of those little jewelers torches meant for jewelry? How much gold and silver are you trying to melt at once?



Palladium

Yes and 1-5 ounces gold or silver.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't picture what you're talking about, but if it's a little torch you will soon wish you had bought bigger. Just get one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victor-Type-Gas-Welding-Cutting-Kit-Oxygen-Torch-Acetylene-Welder-with-Case-/361397505399?hash=item5424f84d77:g:cBwAAOSw42JWCwaZ That's 2 grams worth of gold in equipment cost. I calculate everything in grams of gold to pay off! :mrgreen:


----------



## Shark (Oct 19, 2015)

Palladium said:


> I can't picture what you're talking about, but if it's a little torch you will soon wish you had bought bigger. Just get one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victor-Type-Gas-Welding-Cutting-Kit-Oxygen-Torch-Acetylene-Welder-with-Case-/361397505399?hash=item5424f84d77:g:cBwAAOSw42JWCwaZ That's 2 grams worth of gold in equipment cost. I calculate everything in grams of gold to pay off! :mrgreen:




Considering the type gas you plan on using, I agree with Palladium. That particular one is an off brand version of the one I have. If I was looking for a new torch, I would buy the eBay one.


----------



## geedigity (Oct 19, 2015)

I agree with the above. Victor is a good brand, but get the medium duty series torch, universal gas hose, and propane regulator. That is unless you want to burn acetylene.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2015)

I've use them regulators my whole life with propane. The only problem you really have is with the red hose deteriorating after about a year. Hoses are cheap. The one I have now running my furnace has been running propane for the last 5 years.It threads right up to a BBQ propane tank.


----------

